# Diamond razor edge upgrade.



## groove508 (Sep 9, 2011)

Just ordered a razor edge for my son and want to upgrade some stuff right away and want some advise. String stopper; the norway one looks the most sleek and can be front mounted. Stabilizer; dont know where to go on that one, should be a mini? I hear the peep is junk so need some help on that. I will put a loop on with no problem. What about the sight and rest? I dont want to spend a mint but want him to be ready for next fall. I figure it is best to shoot now with what he is gonna be hunting with next fall. Any comments?

Thanks!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

how old is your son and how much experience does he has?

for a peep i'd get a meta peep if you want just one for hunting or a specialty archery superball peep if he is gonna use the bow for target at all down the road. stabilizers, i'd look at getting an 8-10" bstinger pro hunter with the 4oz disc(you'd have to call and order than since i don't think they have it up online yet).

sight, i'd look at either a good multi pin or a good single pin slider. Truglo makes good multi pin at good prices, if you want to spend a little more you could get him a used sight in the classifieds.

for rest i'd look either to a WB or limbdriver.. both are easy setup and don't require serving a chord into the cable


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

g5 meta peep, let him pick the color on that one :wink: get an octane stab, 7 inch, they are cheap. rest, either a hostage or a whisker, I like hostage better. string stopper is not needed really.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok i just previosly owned that bow untill i upraded to a Assassin naphasagood stabilizer. for a rest i have an octane and am getting rid of it after this season becouse my fleching is spining and hitting the whiskers and you have to reolace the whiskers every 4-8 monthes depending on how much you shoot. bit i would go with a ripcord if you have the money they are pretty pricy thoe a cheapper one id nap apachea is less and is pretty good. for a sight apex accu strike great sight. oh and meta g5 sight for shure. String stops are nice but me and my friend had the same bow (diamond razor edge) he had a string stop i dident and it really dident make much of a difference its already a very quite bow. and if you wernt already planning on getting a bow case, its a great investment. Good luck on the bow hope he likes it i di.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

Depends on price range 
If u need cheap arrows get goldtips but change mocks they suckk


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Peed is very small and tubed. Specialty or G5 will be a great fix. mine was before the stab. but a S coil or octane would be great. if you really want a performance weighted stab get a posten, b stinger, or Xtreme. sight is cheap plastic. if he doesnt watch it it will easily be broken. a HHA or truglo would be fine. the stock Hostage rest is fine. Mine is set up for all out target but if i were to buy a budget hunting setup this is what i would want.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

for peep i would go with a meta or just the same design. meta's are like $10 but some "mocks" of the same thing are like $5 (still same quality). if he goes with you to get the peep, dont let him choose a red eye peep due to sharp edges, infact i think there was a recall. for rest, the hostage is a good rest but maybe down the road a little you might want to upgrade him to a fall away. a fall away is potentionally more accurate but some people like a full containment due to no fail garuntee. as for sight, all my shops carry these g5 sights for about $30 and they will last alot longer than the one included with the bow but again down the road you may want to upgrade. an s coil ($20) would do the job well for stabilization. if the bow came ready-to-shoot then dont buy a whisker biscuit because its the same yet a little better due to no fletching contact.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

bigbulls10 said:


> for peep i would go with a meta or just the same design. meta's are like $10 but some "mocks" of the same thing are like $5 (still same quality). if he goes with you to get the peep, dont let him choose a red eye peep due to sharp edges, infact i think there was a recall. for rest, the hostage is a good rest but maybe down the road a little you might want to upgrade him to a fall away. a fall away is potentionally more accurate but some people like a full containment due to no fail garuntee. as for sight, all my shops carry these g5 sights for about $30 and they will last alot longer than the one included with the bow but again down the road you may want to upgrade. an s coil ($20) would do the job well for stabilization. if the bow came ready-to-shoot then dont buy a whisker biscuit because its the same yet a little better due to no fletching contact.


 hope that helps


----------

